# Frostlotus nur sehr selten



## Annathol (7. Juni 2009)

Leider ist es irgendwie nicht mehr möglich genug Frostlotus zu farmen für die Fläschchen. Mein 80ziger findet jedenfalls so gut wie keine mehr und ich frage mich, wie das sein kann? Wo sind sie geblieben?? Und im AH kostet das Stück um die 50 Gold und das ist wohl ein wenig teuer meine ich. Ist es nun wirklich so, das nach dem neuen Patch der Lotus irgendwie verringert wurde, also die Anzahlt der Dropps?


----------



## Syunai (7. Juni 2009)

Annathol schrieb:


> Leider ist es irgendwie nicht mehr möglich genug Frostlotus zu farmen für die Fläschchen. Mein 80ziger findet jedenfalls so gut wie keine mehr und ich frage mich, wie das sein kann? Wo sind sie geblieben?? Und im AH kostet das Stück um die 50 Gold und das ist wohl ein wenig teuer meine ich. Ist es nun wirklich so, das nach dem neuen Patch der Lotus irgendwie verringert wurde, also die Anzahlt der Dropps?



Da kann ich dir nur beipflichten. Ich farme stundenlang Eiskrone und Konsorten und werde einfach nicht fündig! Anscheinend ist die Droprate tatsächlich verringert worden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelvarmellon (8. Juni 2009)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen, ich farme, wenn ich mal konzentriere 16 Stacks Kräuter pro Stunde im Becken. Da fallen 7-11 Lotusse ab, ich finde, dass es eine gute Droprate ist


Kel


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juni 2009)

16 stacks = 16*20 = 320 kräuter und 7-10 lotus?
und das findest du gut ? reicht ja nichtmal für flasks ..

najo mein farmchar ist sowiso mehr so ein peckvogel ^^ also lotus hab ich eh sehr selten


----------



## squirrel (8. Juni 2009)

bei mir genauso ... finde keinen frost lotus mehr  .. nach dem patch bis jetzt noch nicht einen gepflückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (8. Juni 2009)

ich find mit meiner hexe eig. auch keinen frostlotus mehr
zum glück kriegt mein bruder mehr davon gedroppt, so kann ich uns trotzem mit fläschchen versorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelvarmellon (8. Juni 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 16 stacks = 16*20 = 320 kräuter und 7-10 lotus?
> und das findest du gut ? reicht ja nichtmal für flasks ..
> 
> najo mein farmchar ist sowiso mehr so ein peckvogel ^^ also lotus hab ich eh sehr selten




Naja bei mir reichen die Lotusse dann für mindestens 14-10 Flasks  reicht das nicht? Für eine Stunde finde ich das sehr gut


----------



## Sch1llman (8. Juni 2009)

7-10x Frostlotus = ~20 flasks, wenn nicht mehr. Das reicht doch für mind. 10 Raidabende, also mehrere Wochen. Finde ich in Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Freya gibt es dann auch regelmäßig ein paar, also ich kann mich ganz gut selbst versorgen ohne viel farmen (nehme eigentlich nur paar Kräuter auf dem Weg zu Ulduar mit).


----------



## Annathol (8. Juni 2009)

Tja, wenn man innerhalb von 1 Stunde 1Frostlotus bekommt finde ich das verdammt wenig und sehr, sehr arbeitsintensiv.  1 Stunde Pflanzenpflücken und ein Frostlotus.. Das ist eindeutig zu wenig. Da werde ich ja blöd im Hirn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich stundenlang suchen muß. Und jene die scheinbar das Glück haben, innerhalb kürzester Zeit 7-10 Frostlotus zu bekommen wie z. B. Kelvarmellon schreibt, kann ich gar nicht glauben. Ich farme ja nicht um Frostlotus zu verkaufen, sondern um den für Fläschchen zu verarbeiten. Das macht wirklich so keinen Spaß: keinen Frostlotus für Fläschchen zu finden und die dann teuer einkaufen müssen im AH, wenn ein Raid ansteht. Im übrigen sagen das auch etliche Gildenmitglieder von uns, das sie so gut wie keinen Lotus mehr finden.


----------



## Kelvarmellon (8. Juni 2009)

Probier es doch einfach 1 mal. Geh eine Stunde nur Blumen Pflücken im Sholazarbecken. Ich bin echt auf dein Ergebnis gespannt,
Eiskrone und andere Gebiete sind nach meiner Erfahrung nicht so ergiebig, da die Wege weiter sind

Kel


----------



## Annathol (9. Juni 2009)

1 Stunde 15 Minuten gefarmt das Ergebeniss: 2 Frostlotus im Becken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albra (9. Juni 2009)

ich find die droprate eigentlich ganz passabel 
frostlotusse dropen schließlich nicht nur in lichblüten und eisdorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annathol (9. Juni 2009)

Na, wenn du 2 Frostlotus innerhalb 1 Stunde und 15 Minuten als ausreichend empfindest   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Frostlotus überall in den Pflanzen von Nordend droppen weiß ich auch. Trotzdem ist es zu wenig in 1 stunde und 15 Minuten 2 Stück zu bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaniya (9. Juni 2009)

Die Frostlotus-Quote sollte wirklich erhöht werden - die AH-Preise liegen seit Tagen auf meinem Server bei 60-65 Gold! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sertime (10. Juni 2009)

*Hey zusammen.ich habe oft in Tausendwinter frostlotus gefunden,entweder in Eisdorn/lichblüte oder als pflanze selbst.außerdem kann man da auch gleich angeln hochskillen.
MFG Sertime* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (11. Juni 2009)

naja das "seltenheitswert" von frostlotus hat einen Vorteil....
Das die Flaks teurer werden....

ich machs eigentlich zur zeit so das ihc mir meine frostlotuse ausn ah holle (50g geht ja als preis)
und da ihc genug eisdorn und lichblüte hab stell ihc flasks drauss her und hau die ins ah :>.

eigentlihc ne richtig schöne goldquelle...


----------



## uomosato (11. Juni 2009)

also ich kräuter pro tag ca. 10 - 15 frostlotus, verkaufe die hälfter und verarbeuite das andere 


sehr lohnend


----------



## Christblade (12. Juni 2009)

uomosato schrieb:


> also ich kräuter pro tag ca. 10 - 15 frostlotus, verkaufe die hälfter und verarbeuite das andere
> 
> 
> sehr lohnend



Also da würd ich gerne mal erfahren wie du das machst. Das möchte ich auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Janando (12. Juni 2009)

Versucht es mal in der Boreanischen, kann zufall sein, aber dort droppt sehr häufig Frostlotus in Goldklee!
Wie gesagt kann Zufall seine, ich farme dort immer und kann mich nicht beklagen, sehr viele flasks.
Die überschüssigen einfach ab ins AH!
Viel Glück beim Farmen.


----------



## Spichty (12. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich 2h farme hab ich auch meist 10-15x Lotus also keine Ahnung warum der so selten sein soll


----------



## Albra (13. Juni 2009)

vorhin eingeloggt angeln gegangen 3 blümchen gesammelt und 2mal war lotus drin *schulternzuck*
und nu geht der einloggserver wieder kaffeetrinken -.-


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Juni 2009)

Tipp: Einfach nicht mehr ausloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Frostlotus finde ich, ist im allgemeinen schon seltener geworden. Gleiches z.B. bei Artischen Pelzen. Als ich vor drei Monaten meinen DK hochzog und die ersten Quests um die Krieghymnenfeste machte, bekam ich vier Pelze zusammen. Jetzt mit meinem Druiden der mittlerweile schon L74 ist und Thundra/Fjord und Teile der Drachenöde durch hat, ist nicht ein einziger Pelz bisher gedroppt auch im Nexus nicht. Also Blizzard hat da ganz schön an der Schraube gedreht, im negativen Sinne.


----------



## Draicul (26. Juni 2009)

Kelvarmellon schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen, ich farme, wenn ich mal konzentriere 16 Stacks Kräuter pro Stunde im Becken. Da fallen 7-11 Lotusse ab, ich finde, dass es eine gute Droprate ist
> 
> 
> Kel



Wie lang ist deine Nase eigentlich Pinochio?


----------



## Kelvarmellon (26. Juni 2009)

haste es mal Probiert Geppetto?

Ich schaffe das mit voller Konzentration, wenn ich nebenbei Erze mitnehme weniger, also erzähl mir nix, ach evtl. die Uhrzeit, 2-4 Uhr Morgens ist gut

Kel


----------



## Byakko (26. Juni 2009)

Ich denke auch das 16 Stacks die Stunde möglich sind aber ich würde mal fast behaupten das man dafür Dudu sein muß und wie schon gesagt Nachts farmen hilft ungemein. Habe Nachts beim Leveln von 68-70 also ca. 4Stunden, meinen Skill von 375 auf 430 gebracht und das ohne nach Kräutern zu suchen, das waren dann auch so ca. 13 Stacks.


----------



## Annathol (28. Juni 2009)

Oh ihr glücklichen mit 16 Lotus innerhalb einer Stunde! Also ich kann das ganz nicht bestätigen, auch nicht, wenn ich in der Nacht farmen ging. Da war es ähnlich. 2 Lotus innerhalb 1 Stunde ist zu wenig........... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrras (28. Juni 2009)

Versuchs mal in der Tundra, am See mit den Verrückten Tauchern...

Habe mich in Fjord und Drachenöde auch dumm und dämlich gesammelt ohne einen Frostlotus zu bekommen, habe zur Zeit mit der Extrarunde Tundra mehr als ich brauch.


----------



## viehdieb (1. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich farme, dann im Sholazarbecken oder in den Sturmgipfeln. Die meißten Froslotusse habe ich (mit ABstand) aus Tigerlilien gezogen. Aber das ist mit Sicherheit Zufall. Dir dropraten selber sind auch eher Bescheiden. Mehr als 2 oder 3 in der Stunde hab ich noch icht geschafft.

Bei uns auf dem Server kann es auch schonmal vorkommen, dass man im AH für einen Lotus 75 Gold (Spitze) zahlt. Fläschchen leigen deutlich darunter. Also Frostlotus aufkaufen und als Fläschchen wieder einstellen ist nicht immer lohnend.


----------



## Medmius (1. Juli 2009)

Ich farme ja meistens nur noch in den Sturmgipfeln, ausser wenn ich mal Schlangenzunge oder Goldklee brauche. Ich habe letzten Samstag und Sonntag stundenlang gefarmt. Am Schlus hatte ich:
- 727 Eisdorn
- 552 Lichblüte
- 122 Goldklee
- 120 Schlangenzunge
und gerade mal 19 Stück Frostlotus. 

Als ich noch Kräuterkunde hochgeskillt habe, konnte ich bis zu 10 Stück in einer Stunde looten, jetzt freue ich mich schon, wenn ich 3-4 pro Stunde kriege.


----------



## Imanewbie (2. Juli 2009)

also wenn ich lotus mangel habe gehe ich 30min vor ner schlacht mal kurz tw und farme dort (dort Wachsen auch Lotuse) und meistens erwische ich immer 1-2 Stück. Is halt stark von der Überfarmung betroffen leider.

mfg


----------



## Moerli (8. Juli 2009)

Müsst ihr in Tausendwinter farmen gehen, natürlich entweder Nachts oder sehr früh Morgens (4-6 Uhr). Da gibts dann genug Lotus.


----------



## Albra (15. Juli 2009)

immer toll wenn man farmspots verrät dann treibt sich wieder alle welt an genau diesen plätzen zu genau diesen zeiten rum... -.-
den see kannich seitdem vergessen *syrras hau*
von den preisen für tigerlilien im ah ganz zu schweigen


----------



## Erdnusskopf (16. Juli 2009)

Also ich kann mich nicht beschweren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=8287:WoWScrnS...9_114803.jpg]
[attachment=8288:WoWScrnS...9_151122.jpg]


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Juli 2009)

Fragt sich nur wie lange du für die beiden Fotos gebraucht hast. Klar ist mir das auch schon passiert. Aber geh mal nach Ulduar. Da droppt das noch ganz anders. Da gibts schon mal zwei Stück mit einer Pflanze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erdnusskopf (16. Juli 2009)

Das erste Bild ist am Sonntag (12.07. @ 11:48 Uhr) entstanden, das untere am Montag (13.07. @ 15:11 Uhr). Ich hab jeweils eine Stunde gefarmt (im Becken) und hatte ne Ausbeute von 9 Stück in diesen beiden Tagen. Reicht also. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosaik (16. Juli 2009)

Also ich kann keinen negativen Unterschied feststellen. Ok ich bin Druide und kann dem entsprechend schneller farmen, aber ich finde nicht, dass sich die Quote verschlechter hat.

Als ich farme auch so 10 Stack in einer halben Stunde und die Dropquote liegt bei 0,5-0,6 % PRO LOOT nicht pro einzelner Pflanze. Damit habe ich so 3-5 Lotus in der halben Stunde, je nach dem wie viele unterschiedliche Kräuter man anfliegt.

Alles in allem immer noch easy going und leicht verdientes Gold


----------



## Da-Pusher (19. Juli 2009)

Beim leveln




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matzelw27 (22. Juli 2009)

Becken is bei uns auch recht krass überfarmt, hatte allerdings auch schon glück mit meinem DK, ca eine Stunde gefarmt und 8x Frostlotus erwischt, mitlerweile binsch aber auf dem Trip und kauf mir meine Flasks im AH ( ap flask immer zwischen 30 und 32 Gold ).
Die Blumen die ich selber farme verkauf ich, des Kraut ausm Becken geht bei uns für 13-16g pro stack im AH übern Tisch, der Frostlotus für 50-55g ( frage mich da immer wieder wie die Leute da flask für 30g reinsetzen können, kommt ja noch Eisdorn oder Lichblüte dazu was auch recht schwer zu farmen is )
PS: Hab mir den DK als Farmsklave hochgespielt und damals gesagt das ich, wenn ich ca 350-400g pro stunde verdiene indem ich etwas farme recht zufrieden bin und das mit normalem Flugtier.


----------



## Godan LiHar (23. Juli 2009)

Du vergisst, dass man 2 Flask rausbekomt (oder mehr, wenn man Meister der Elixiere ist).

Die Rechnung ist also:
5x Eisdorn   (ca. 4g50s)
5x Lichblüte (ca. 6g)
1x Frostlotus (ca. 55g)
1x Flasche (80s bei ehrfürchtigem Ruf)

insgesamt: 66g30s

Die Flasks gehen für ab 35g bis 42g übern Tisch.
Sind als 70g bis 84g, also immernoch mit Gewinn.

(Spiele auf EU-Rexxar)


----------



## Coomassie (14. September 2009)

ich war gestern mit meinem DK kräuter hochlvl von ca 395 bis 450 und hab echt extrem viel im becken und 1k winter gefarmt... danach auch noch, bestimmt so 2-3 stunden und hab gerade mal 2 frostlotus gehabt und die hab ich auch nur direkt in 1k winter gesammelt. sonst hab ich noch nie frostlotus bei pflanzen mitgefunden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targarok (20. September 2009)

Ich bekomme im Sholazarbecken etwa 5-10 Frostlotus die Stunde raus... + 4-7 Äonenleben...


----------



## Targarok (22. September 2009)

neuer Status:

war gestern Nacht 2 1/2 Stunden im Sholazarbecken farmen, habe 15 Äonenleben, 20 Frostlotus, 15 Stacks Schlangenzunge, 14 Stacks Tigerlilie und 11 Stacks Goldklee gefarmt... durchaus eine pasable Ausbeute wie ich finde... umgerechnet auf die Zeit sind es >600g/h


----------



## Boddynock (23. September 2009)

Also ansich finde ich die Droprate auch niedrig! Allerdings habe ich angefangen in 1K Winter zu farmen! Vorallem Nachts gehts da richtig gut ab mit Lotusse. Da ich allerdings 3 lvl 80er aktiv in raids spiele, reichts gerade so und an verkaufen ist nicht zu denken! Die meiste Kohle mache ich immer noch mit Buffood btw -.-


----------



## Syrras (23. September 2009)

Albra schrieb:


> immer toll wenn man farmspots verrät dann treibt sich wieder alle welt an genau diesen plätzen zu genau diesen zeiten rum... -.-
> den see kannich seitdem vergessen *syrras hau*
> von den preisen für tigerlilien im ah ganz zu schweigen



Tut mir leid, aber meine Alchi findet immer brav ihre Pflänzchen, halt bis auf die Loti(?)...

btw mein erster Fullqoute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razoth (24. September 2009)

ich farme oft in den Storm Peaks und habe da mal in einer stunde 14 Frostlotus rausgeholt... also das ist reine glücks sache.. mal mehr mal weniger... generell hab ich die erfahrung gemacht das im Sholazar Becken die Droprate echt hoch ist (hab mit druiden da beim durchquesten ohne jede pflanze zu nehmen locker 15 rausgeholt.) Da ich aber auch die anderen Kräuter brauche verbleibe ich meistens innen Storm Peaks


----------



## Bluebarcode (24. September 2009)

als ich mir die dunkelmondkarte vor einigen monaten gefarmt habe hab ich genug frostlotuse gefarmt dass ich immer noch ca 80 stück flask auf der bank hab..das zeug droppte wirklich super ;D


----------



## Nymphinia (24. September 2009)

des ist alles zufall da dies ne dropchanve von 5% hat muss man 20 mal des gleiche pflücken und du kannst dann 5 hintereinander finden oder auch 100 mal keinen wenns blöd läuft...

Ich habe heute nacht fast 7 Titanvorkommen hintereinander gefarmt und zu andern zeiten 1-2 vorkommen in der stunde ;o)

mein tip ist immer alles mitnehmen dann erhöht sich die dropchance bseonders habe ich des beim titanerz gemerkt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurinius (6. Oktober 2009)

@ Nymphinia:  /sign

Ich verstehe nicht, weshalb man sich über einmal festgelegte Dropraten beschweren muss.

Mir ist es auch schon untergekommen, dass ich 2 Stunden lang gefarmt habe und gerade mal einen Lotus hatte.

Als ich dann vor lauter Ärger bereits aufhören wollte, dann aber dachte "naja, eine Runde machst du noch", hatte ich dann 
plötzlich 8 oder 9 innerhalb ner halben Stunde.

Man bekommt eben auch in WoW noch nicht alles in den Schoß gelegt und muss für manche Drops eben härter arbeiten als für andere.

Nebenbei 2 Stunden Kräuter farmen, das durchschnittlich so um die 20 - 25 Stacks, je nachdem ob man noch was anderes nebenher macht oder nicht. Verkauft man die im AH pro Stack für durchschnittlich 15 g , dann ist man auch bei 300 bis 375 g, und das OHNE die Loti, die man quasi nebenher noch mitlootet.

Also, wo ist das Problem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miyuki-Wakamatsu (13. Oktober 2009)

also will hierzu auch mal was sagen habe mir inzwischen einen Counter zugelegt wieviel ich von was wo gefarmt habe und egal wie lange und wo ich farme die droprate ist annährend gleichbleibend... Es ist nur traurig dass Blizz tatsächlich die Droprate verändert hat und zwar inzweierlei hinsicht. Bis Patch 3.2.1 war es so dass die Droprate von ca 1-3% auf deinen Char gerechnet wurde inzwischen wurde diese Droprate erhöhrt ab sage und schreibe 20%!!!
Aber jetzt kommt Blizz diese 20% gilt nicht mehr für den Spieler sondern für das gesamte Land mit
Anzahl Spieler etc... also ne relativ komplizierte Gleichung ist es geworden. 

So nun zu meinen Dropzahlen zwischen 700 und 1000 Pflanzen muss ich sammeln um "1" Frostlotus zu finden ... Sind die bisserl blöd von Blizz? früher hab ich bei der Anzahl Pflanzen ca. 6-8 gefunden aber seit Patch 3.2.2 ist alles anderst geworden :-( 
Die Frostlotuspreise sprengen im moment alles bisher dagewesene 1 Frostlotus kostet bie uns im AH im Sofortkauf 80 - 90 g das is nimmer normal und einfach nur noch krank

Blizz sollte sich mal weng Gedanken machen und nicht noch mehr die Spieler vergraulen

mal Meinung von mir

schönen Tag  euch noch


----------



## Avenenera (13. Oktober 2009)

Wo hast du die Rechnung aufgegabelt ? (Quelle)

Ich finde, wenns schlecht geht, 3 Frostlotus in einer Stunde, wenns gut läuft bis 6+. Bei uns Kosetet ein Frostlotus ca 45g. dadurch kann ich, Elxierspezi hin oder her, auch ohn den Lotus selber zu pflücken 20g Spanne pro Stück machen.


----------



## Genomchen (13. Oktober 2009)

Versucht mal das Ganze von oben zu betrachten (^^nein, nicht von eruem Greif. ich meinte das ganze neutral betrachten hehe^^). Im Prinzip ist es irgendwo ne Frechheit von Blizz vom Spieler zu verlangen, Stundenlang farmen zu gehen um ein paar Lotuse sein eigen nennen zu können. Ich mein, ich arbeite mehr als 9h am Tag, komme Heim und will in Ruhe Raiden, mir davor noch schnell Mats für Flasks farmen....nein, geht nicht, da die Droppchance auf Zufall beruht. Klar kann man mir jetzt schreiben, man muss es sich verdienen, es fällt einem ja nichts in Schoss, etc. Aber hey, HALLO, es geht hier um ein kleines Pflänzchen. Das ist kein legendary Item oder dergleichen, nur eine Pflanze.
Und irgendwo tragen diese dämlichen Dropchancen gewaltig dazu bei, dass sich Leute Goldkauf durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Kenne genug Leute, die es satt haben zwischen den Raidtagen wie behämmert zu farmen, nur um dann 3-mal die Woche keine Kosten für Flasks zu haben, die sich ihr Gold online kaufen. Würde Blizz solche Dropchancen fairer machen, oder direkt ne Lotuspflanze erfinden, die nichtnur in TW oder Ulduar zu finden ist, dann wär das doch viel lustiger zu farmen. Dann hätte man wenigstens ein Erfolserlebnis.
Also wie gesagt, ich habe nichts gegen das Game, eines der einzigen Dinge die mich echt stören ist eben die schlechte Droprate von allgemein allem.
Bestes und abschliessendes Beispiel ist die Quest in Westfall, bei der man xyEberschnauzen einsammeln muss: Habe die QS damals mit meinem Bruder gemacht. Wir waren nicht in der Gruppe und beide haben wir locker ne dreiviertel Stunde gebraucht, weil wenns hochkam jeder 8te Eber so ne Schnauze hatte. Mal abgesehen davon ist schon klar, dass der eine Eber ne Eberschnauze hat und der andere läuft ohne Eberschnauze rum. Und nein, wir waren ganz vorsichtig und haben aufgepasst die Schnauzen im Kampf nicht zu beschädigen^^


----------



## Mindadar (14. Oktober 2009)

kann man eig wenn man seine u25er id verlängert freya abfarmen mit kräutern oder sind die dann auch weg?


----------



## Syrras (14. Oktober 2009)

Soweit ich weiß muss die Dame stehn, was Schurken und Druiden nen deutlich Vorteil beim Sammeln gibt, Info nicht unbedingt neu...


----------



## Mosaik (14. Oktober 2009)

also ich konnte jetzt keine negativen Drop Raten bemerken...ist aber auch immer wohl etwas Glück...das ich gestern hatte
in 20 mins sage und schreibe 7 Lotus bekommen...
was mich viel mehr stört, dass ich seit 3.2.2 eigentlich keine oder kaum Flasc procs mehr habe, das sucked richtig


----------



## Luzifeer (15. Oktober 2009)

Jo beim Transen acuh kaum noch proccs. das nervt tierisch. Sonst 1-2 in der Woche ein procc. Nun fast gar nicht mehr.
Frostlotus finde ich immer gut. eine Runde im Becken meist 2 Stück.


----------



## Freakypriest (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich frage mich wo immer die Rechnungen her kommen. Fostlotus hat eine Droppchance von genau 5% egal in welcher Planze. Aber da es nur eine chance ist heist es nicht das auch in jeder 20. Blume einer drin ist, mal mehr mal weniger. Aber selbst auf dichtbefölkerten Servern kann man in 8Stunden locker 20-30stück farmen.


----------



## _Flare_ (29. Oktober 2009)

Jo, selbes Problem: Ich farme und farme und farme ... raus kommen 2 - 5 Frostlotus.
Im Ah findet man sie für 30g - 55g in etwa und die Flasks werden "spottbillig" (Preis um die 20 - 30g) verballert ... 

... Logik?



Mindadar schrieb:


> kann man eig wenn man seine u25er id verlängert freya abfarmen mit kräutern oder sind die dann auch weg?



Ja, kann man. - Hab leider nicht das Glück, jedoch farmt eine Freundin von mir alle 2 Stunden in etwa die Blumen bei Freya ab.


----------



## Mondenkynd (28. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte gestern ne 15er Serie, jedes Kraut ein Frotlotus aber sonst ist es eher glück.


----------



## Jägergemeinschaft (30. April 2010)

Auf Proudmoore EU ist der Frostlotus bei 16g, und wenn ich 1h Kräuter sammle, kommen meistens 10 und mehr raus.

Ein Stack Lichblüten 56g =O

Also ich finde Frostlotus wurde gepusht, und nicht verringert.


----------



## Darkdamien (30. April 2010)

@vorposter: hast du mal auf das datum vom thema geschaut? ^^
ja im letzten patch wurde die dropchance von 1% auf 1,5% angehoben, dazu kann man jetzt Gefrorene Kugeln in Frostlotus eintauschen 1:1
dass die dinger nix mehr wert sind wundert mich nicht, nach VZ wieder ein beruf der kaputt gemacht wurde, haben halt zuviele leute im offi forum rumgeheult dass flasks zu teuer sin O.o


----------



## Teloban (2. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab es jetzt mal getestet:

In Eiskrone hab ich 2 Stunden gefarmt. Ergebnis NULL Frostlotusse. 
In anderen Gebieten die übliche Dropchance. Vllt ein Bug, ka.


----------



## Æsyx (19. Juli 2010)

11 Stunden gefarmt, outcome: 62 Frostlotuse.
Realm: Terrordar

MfG


----------



## Shiningone (22. Juli 2010)

Lasst doch mal bitte das Wiederbeleben von alten Fragen. *g* 
In Dalaran gibt es nun z.B. einen Händler, der gefrorene Kugeln gegen Frostlotus tauscht (1:1). Von daher sind aktuell auch die Preise für Frostlotus deutlich gesunken.


----------

